# Fruit Jar ID - Atlas Strong Shoulder/Mason



## quicksilver (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi,
 I found a 1 qt. clear, ATLAS STRONG SHOULDER MASON jar at an old farm site. There is no lid and no cracks or major imperfections. I was wondering about the age. The base has: an "A" under an "H" (which stands for the Hazel-Atlas Glass Co. 1902-1964) logo with a capital "F" below the logo and lastly, a number "10" below the F. Is the number 10 supposed to signify the year 1910?? Let me know how to read the info on the bottom of these jars. 

 Matt

 Wisconsin Bottle Hunter


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is another photo.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jul 31, 2005)

I believe your jar is from the 1920's. Usually, on the base of most ABM  bottles/jars, there will be the bottle maker logo, batch number, plant number/letter, and (in the case of ACL sodas and beers), the date. The batch number is, well, just a number (ex. 5, 8, 9, 10, you get the point)  10, as on your jar, was probably the batch number. "F" may have been the plant letter, but it's hard to tell. the date is usually only found on ACL sodas and beers. Usually it will be 2 digits ( ex. "53" means, obviously, 1953). Hope that helps.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 31, 2005)

Diggerboy,
 Thank you for your input. Watch for more posts of mine! 

 Matt


----------

